#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Programma aftiteling maken

## j.le.conte

Is er een simpel gratis programma om een aftiteling te maken?
Het liefst voor een mac, maar mag ook voor windows zijn.

----------


## john w

In studio 9 en 10 gaat dat erg simpel.(windows)

----------


## j.le.conte

De aftiteling word los gebruikt en niet aan het eind van een filmpje, dus los werken en niet als een filmpje opgeslagen worden, maar het idee van een auto cue.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik heb wel een hardwarematige oplossing staan.

Maar een standaard aftiteling die door het beeld scrollt kan je ook maken met powerpoint e.d., krijg je er alleen geen beeld onder zonder gebruik van chromakey.

----------


## j.le.conte

Goed powerpoint weet ik, maar welke programma's versta je onder dat "e.d.", aangezien ik daar dus naar op zoek ben

----------


## DeMennooos

Titledeko kun je ook vrij simpel een aftiteling mee maken.

http://www.pinnaclesys.com/publicsit...leDeko+Pro.htm

----------


## disckiller

[FONT=Verdana]Als de software gratis moet zijn dan zit je voor de rest toch wel snel aan Open source toepassing zoals software voor een Linux besturingsysteem.
Een programma voor video bewerking onder Linux is bv MainActor, of je hier de dingen mee kan doen die je wil weet ik niet, misschien dat iemand anders hier weet of dit mogelijk is met MainActor.[/FONT]

----------


## j.le.conte

Het hoeft niet gratis te zijn maar wel simpel en live aan te passen.

----------


## beyma

Als je Photoshop hebt kan je eenvoudig een tekst op een transparante laag schrijven, wel met een alpha channel opslaan, vervolgens kan je die laag over een videobeeld heen key'en....

----------


## ejxam

Als je een windows PC hebt staan met windows XP kan je gewoon Windows movie maker gebruiken, deze kan je zo instellen dat hij het beeld op de video uitgang zet zonder dat je hem eers hoeft te converteren. Het is dan een questie van intypen, en afspelen. (dit kan ook bij pinnacle studio)

----------


## maks

neem een gewone harware matige titeldeco... eventueel met een mixertje

goedkoop te vinde op marktplaats
bv de mx1 met titeldeco 2000 > heb ja al voor 200-300 euro

----------

